# rockford power bd1000a1 guts with a few questions?



## Foshow (Mar 28, 2013)

I recently bought a rockford power bd1000a1 that will power up(Its not in protection mode) but only hums when connected to my subwoofers and was wondering if someone could shed some light on what might be wrong with it? 

I have already tried connecting another amp using the same wiring and it worked fine so that rules out wiring problems. I also tried getting an ac reading from the sub terminals and got nothing.

The board looks to be pretty nice with no signs of damage/failure.
Any ideas on whats going on with it?


----------

